# Another shot a Business Cards C+C



## TylerF (Mar 16, 2011)

I have decided to purchace a domain name (not yet chosen) and set up a website. with thatm i would like to purchase some business cards. i have been trying so many different designs out but i think i really like this one. BUT i come here because just because i like it, doesnt mean it's good lol. so please be honest

front





back





thanks!


----------



## TylerF (Mar 16, 2011)

That bad eh? Lol


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

Not that it's bad, just not what one typically expects on a business card for a photographer, namely pictures.  I suggest designing something that conveys being an artist.  Your example card could be for an accountant.  Good luck.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like it, very simple. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

When you give someone this business card, do you have an established portfolio that it will direct them to?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd loose the border. The margin of error from a printing press to cutting will more than likely make them look less than uniform. Perhaps with even some borders missing. The rest is all kind of subjective, from a design standpoint, you could make the image above your name a little bit larger. I'm glad you are taking the simple approach rather than a busy one. It will work in your favor.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 16, 2011)

i agree with the border. it was a last minute thing. 

i will have my portfolio as well as current shoots and shots i have done on my website

I was trying to get a point across that I am a photographer quickly. I feel that adding photos to it can make it too busy as well as make people think that whatever the photo is on the card, is what you specialize in. I enjoy a bunch of different types of photography (portraits, music, commercial, real estate, automotive)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 16, 2011)

NorrellPhotography said:


> Not that it's bad, just not what one typically expects on a business card for a photographer, namely pictures. I suggest designing something that conveys being an artist. Your example card could be for an accountant. Good luck.


Business cards are not mini portfolios. They are contact information. He has the word "photography" on it, so later at a glance, the card holder won't think he is an accountant. He is referencing a website that would act as portfolio.

I like it. I don't think it needs to be two sided though. You are going with basic info on it that I think would fit cleanly on one side. That's my opinion. You hit all the points of why I wouldn't put photos on the card.


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

Of course business cards aren't mini portfolios, but they should convey something more about the photographer than a phone number and web address, at least if you want to maximize effectiveness.  When I started my studio, I went to the local state fair photography exhibit and picked up a couple dozen photographers' business cards.  I used that as a baseline standard for designing my own.  At least in my area, photographers' cards are certainly a cut above what's found in most other professions.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg, what image do you have on your card? Baby photo, portraiture, wedding, landscape, flower?
Do you give a card with a wedding photo to someone interested in purchasing landscapes, or vice versa?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 16, 2011)

I don' t like photos on BCs. They are way too small to be an appropriate gallery. When was the last time anyone printed a photo that small? Plus I think it's tacky.

As far as this design is concerned, I like the polaroid thing but I have to wonder how many people your age will recognize it for what it is. Although it probably doesn't matter since the Photographer underneath is very readable. I would however get rid of the border for the very reason mentioned by o hey tyler and I would also lose the 2 sided job. I use a rolodex so I hate 2 sided cards and I imagine I am not the only one   Not to mention that one extra line on the front (phone number only. There should be a way to contact you by email on your website so the email address is not necessary on the BC) is not going to kill the design.


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Greg, what image do you have on your card? Baby photo, portraiture, wedding, landscape, flower?
> Do you give a card with a wedding photo to someone interested in purchasing landscapes, or vice versa?


 
Here's my most recent card. The primary picture is a single flower, although the top graphic has a merged landscape shot with mountain orchids on either side of a business logo. It's not the greatest card, but I am content. When I redo them I will drop "videographer" and my email address.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2011)

My business card has my name, web address and e-mail address. The one before this latest one, which I change every few months, had address, phone, everything and it looked too busy. Now it just directs then to my web site, which is where they can find out everything they need to know.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 16, 2011)

NorrellPhotography said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Greg, what image do you have on your card? Baby photo, portraiture, wedding, landscape, flower?
> ...


 
Honestly Greg, I'd totally redesign it. Your email address *is important*, while maybe being a 'videographer' isn't important. I'd get rid of what types of photography you work in, as that should come across when talking to you, or viewing your website.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg, your signature is screaming "Jack of all trades, master of none".


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for your input.  Just because I do lots of things doesn't mean I haven't gotten good at them. I recognize my weak areas and work on them regularly.  I also have a Ph.D. in geology and once designed and built a recording studio.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Then might as well put these on your card too:

Soil testing
Geological Investigation
When you give someone a card, they already know what kind of photos you take.  If not, they can see your work on your website.




NorrellPhotography said:


> Thanks for your input. Just because I do lots of things doesn't mean I haven't gotten good at them. I recognize my weak areas and work on them regularly. I also have a Ph.D. in geology and once designed and built a recording studio.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 16, 2011)

Greg, you proved my point. Your card says you do everything BUT landscapes and flowers. For the purposes you put forth earlier, to show your work on your card, you are not showing the work you are advertising on your card.  Having 3 different images on the card makes it very busy. I didn't mean for you to post your card, nor do I really expect that you wanted it critiqued...but I have to say...it is an example of what not to do. Reaffirming that less is indeed more. I apologize if I am out of line.


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

You're fine Bitter.  I apologize to Tyler for my part in the hijacking of his thread.  As for my card, I wanted to show that I could take a good photograph.  Customers don't tend to realize the distinction between an accomplished landscape photographer and an accomplished portrait photographer.  I think my card currently serves me well.  When I switch to a two-sided card I may take a different approach.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 16, 2011)

no problem for the thread hijack lol. No offense, but your card and website just feel chinsy to me. your card has a lot going on and has no real design. it looks like you had all this stuff u wnted up put on there and then threw it on with no thought. just my honest opinion. the website seems like something from the 90s. and theres not really anything about pricing


----------



## TylerF (Mar 16, 2011)

re-edited version


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

Tyler, I actually didn't ask your opinion on either my website or my business card.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 16, 2011)

one thing if you're gonna be on TPF, you have to learn how to take criticism. When I first started, i was very defensive like yourself. once i opened up to peoples suggestions, I became a lot better of a photographer.


----------



## Rekd (Mar 16, 2011)

Tyler, I really like the simplicity of your design. 

I would only suggest one thing; that you replace the monitors(?) with perhaps a silhouette of something you shoot, but keep it in the same small space as the current picture, like a flower, a bust, bif, a watch, a bronco bucking, a two-hander-seat-grab, etc, depending on what you shoot.  I checked your site but it just said 'something' in the top left corner so I guess you'll be working on that when you get your card done. :greenpbl:



TylerF said:


> one thing if you're gonna be on TPF, you have to learn how to take criticism. When I first started, i was very defensive like yourself. once i opened up to peoples suggestions, I became a lot better of a photographer.


 
I like this, too! I think most of us have been down this road. :thumbup:

I might add for Greg that if you're going to inject your opinion on someone's taste in, well... anything, whether solicited or not, you should expect to have at least some reciprocation. And don't think I'm discouraging you from expressing your opinion, I'm just suggesting that you shouldn't get irked by people expressing their opinions about your taste in, whatever. :hug::


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Tyler, is there a way to corporate something on your logo? Nice domain! Maybe someone would want to buy it from you in the future LOL. How about putting a question mark on the polaroid?  Something on the photo.. taking photo of something.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 16, 2011)

haha my bad, i guess my first post didnt have enough clarity, i haven't bought a domain name i just put "something" there to have the space filled with letters. whoops.

I did have "TFP" in the logo. one letter per poloroid


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

hahah.. I was like dang.... that is super nice domain. I cant believe it was available. You could have put www.domain.com lol jk.

TFP..  Trade For Photos...  you wont make any money


----------



## Rekd (Mar 16, 2011)

TylerF said:


> haha my bad, i guess my first post didnt have enough clarity, i haven't bought a domain name i just put "something" there to have the space filled with letters. whoops.
> 
> I did have "TFP" in the logo. one letter per poloroid


 
Those are Polaroids? Cool idea. I couldn't really tell. Mayhaps you could clone pictures into them or maybe just have one a bit bigger...?


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 16, 2011)

TylerF said:


> re-edited version



I'm on the camp that doesn't do a photo on a business card. I am designing a new one that does have a photo...sort of. I'm using the same image I use on my website/avatar. Trying to tie in my site and card.

I like this Tyler. Of course wants you get your domain, you may have to tweak it a bit. I might suggest a different font on your contact info, or at least one that doesn't use all caps.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the re-edit.

But (isn't there always a but?) I would move the phone # over the web address and, in agreement with HikinMike, make the web address lower case. If you have to use a different font, make sure it is a sans serif one.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2011)

NorrellPhotography said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Greg, what image do you have on your card? Baby photo, portraiture, wedding, landscape, flower?
> ...



I agree with most people about this.  This card needs a redesign.  A business card is not an advert - it is a reminder of you with your contact info, which people need to see *immediately*.  I had to hunt around the card for your email address.  The first thing I saw when I looked at it was the big red flower, then yellow bits all around it, I didn't even see the top banner until the last moment.  

Presumably, you've already told someone about your business before giving them your card, so telling it all over again on the card is unecessary.  All you need is your name, company name, email address and *possibly* phone number (which to be honest, even this isn't absolutley necessary these days).  

KISS - Keep It Simple, Stupid!


EDIT:  I realise you didn't ask tfor C&C on your card, but I had to say it.  Ignore me if you wish, but I think it would benefit from a rethink.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Tyler!  (That's my son's name too).

I'm not crazy about the card.  I disagree with Jewler because photography is a visual thing.  You should at least have a photo, I think.
My card is below.  I need to redo it because I've changed my branding, but here is an idea of what I'm doing business cardwise.  It's got a nice photo, my old logo, and all the pertinent info.  Nothing over the top, to the point, but still stand out (hopefully) in a pile of business cards.

Front





Back


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

bennielou, your card works because you are specializinng in weddings.  You put one photo of a bride.  Simple!  But that is your market.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

You can do that with anything you photograph though.  Give me a senario and I'll make up a quick biz card.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Hi Tyler!  (That's my son's name too).
> 
> I'm not crazy about the card.  I disagree with Jewler because photography is a visual thing.  You should at least have a photo, I think.
> My card is below.  I need to redo it because I've changed my branding, but here is an idea of what I'm doing business cardwise.  It's got a nice photo, my old logo, and all the pertinent info.  Nothing over the top, to the point, but still stand out (hopefully) in a pile of business cards.
> ...



Although this is really nice (_really_ nice), I still think it would be better as a billboard advert. 

Yes, photography is a visual thing, but everyone knows that.  You don't need to show people what a photo is on a business card.  Out of curiosity, what kind of card are you printing on and how well does the photo print out on it?  Is it matt, gloss, thick thin, textured, embossed or flat?  I'm genuinely interested because a photo, for me, is still a big no-no on business cards.  They are just too detailed and intricate.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey again Tyler,

I have a really cool idea in regards to your first post, but you said it's not ok to edit.  Could I have access to your website info and tweek the card for you?  I'll send it via private e.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

bennielou said:


> You can do that with anything you photograph though. Give me a senario and I'll make up a quick biz card.


 
Ok, I do:
Family photos
Engagement photos
Product photos
Wedding
wildlife 
Landscape
Real estate


LOL.. I dont really do all that, just example.

If all you want to do is wedding then your card is perfect. Wedding has enough money in the market. You can afford doing just that. Would you give that card to a client that wants a product photo of his products? Probably no. Even your website is named based on weddings.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Forkie said:


> A business card is not an advert


 
I totally disagree with that. Not only can it be an advert, it can be the greatest marketing tool if used right. For two of my businesses, I used to go through 8 to 10,000 cards a year, leaving them just about everywhere for people to pick up and, after a while, it was the only marketing we did with great results.

Bennielou's card is a good example of a design that could work nicely for such a marketing plan. Although I personally would not want to market my photo services this way, there are always different ways to do things. One size rarely fits all.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Forkie,

We are going to have to agree to disagree here.  I've been doing this for a long time, and in my experience, photographers don't give out boring black and white cards with a phone number.

Yes, I agree that the contact info is all you need, but why make it boring and just like the accountants card?  We are artists of sorts and we should show that, in my opinion.  It doesn't cost a penny more to put a photo on the card.

The card I order is a Pearl Matt, meaning it's a bit glossy but not overly so.  It's on heavy stock with rounded corners.  I pay about 50 bucks for 500 of them.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > You can do that with anything you photograph though. Give me a senario and I'll make up a quick biz card.
> ...


 
See that's the genious thing that Tyler did with his original design and it's along the lines of what I'm thinking. See all those film strips across the top? Make them larger and show the various types of work!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

I was more criticizing of Norrell's card not Tyler's.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 17, 2011)

Bennielou, I like your card, and as always, there are exceptions to the rule.
It is still my thought, that images aren't needed, and can be, and often are annoying. 
I can picture several ways to make your card pop, on a white card, using your logo as the "trick" for the card. Sorry, I can't help but brainstorm looking at stuff like this.
My first thoughts are how to make a white card pop for you, since you are called "visions in white". But alas, I still like what you have done.

It took me forever to make my initial business card, and I am still not happy with it. I hired a pro to do it for me instead. 
My really great idea that won't work for the purpose of what a card is intended for, is to print one of my ring designs on the card, with punch out holes, so the card can be bent and simply folded into a wearable ring. I know, right? But it destroys the card, and thus my contact info.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

bennielou said:


> I've been doing this for a long time, and in my experience, photographers don't give out boring black and white cards with a phone number.
> 
> Yes, I agree that the contact info is all you need, but why make it boring and just like the accountants card?  We are artists of sorts and we should show that, in my opinion.  It doesn't cost a penny more to put a photo on the card.


 
Although I agree with you I rarely make the suggestion of using photos/a photo because the results tend to be on the awfull side. Yours is very nice and if you designed it yourself, congrats. Most photogs however are not designers, it is very hard to make them understand that fact so that they hire a proper designer and, so, it is much safer to have them design a card such as this last one by Tyler.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing this for a long time, and in my experience, photographers don't give out boring black and white cards with a phone number.
> ...


 

But I'm offering to help him design the card. No fee. I just want to help because I can see what it can be.  I could be totally wrong..... I'd just like to see what I could come up with.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> But it destroys the card, and thus my contact info.


 
It doesn't have to at all. Make a double size card with perfs with the foldable ring on one half and your info on the other.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Your post made me smile because it is so creative, but I agree you don't want to destroy your contact info.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 17, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > But it destroys the card, and thus my contact info.
> ...


 
I love teamwork! I am going to bring that up to my designer. It will also make the cards rather expensive. But hey, you pay for uniqueness, right???


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Hi Forkie,
> 
> We are going to have to agree to disagree here.  I've been doing this for a long time, and in my experience, photographers don't give out boring black and white cards with a phone number.
> 
> ...


 
Ok!  I do really like the design, by the way.  I guess it's just a personal nuance and having a graphic designer for a girlfriend who is forever pointing out bad design on the street (not yours!)!  I guess if it works for you, more power to you.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

thinking about putting this on the back of mine.  What do you think?
QR code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Forkie said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Forkie,
> ...


 

Too many years of doing album design I guess.  But I agree with your girlfriend. There are terrible designs out there and even though I did mine by myself, it's worth the money to hire someone who specializes in such things like your girlfriend. Business cards can be really powerful if done right so it's worth the money to get help if you need it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> thinking about putting this on the back of mine. What do you think?
> QR code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
So the code could be read to automatically add the info to the phone users contacts? That's kinda cool.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

We need an ap for that!  Next gazzillion dollar business!


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Bennielou, I like your card, and as always, there are exceptions to the rule.
> It is still my thought, that images aren't needed, and can be, and often are annoying.
> I can picture several ways to make your card pop, on a white card, using your logo as the "trick" for the card. Sorry, I can't help but brainstorm looking at stuff like this.
> My first thoughts are how to make a white card pop for you, since you are called "visions in white". But alas, I still like what you have done.
> ...


 
Run with it.  My business card redesign in black and white with no photo I mean.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

A lot of free app for that already.  I see more and more advertisement on magazine with it.  Hell, I saw on the a side of a bus!  I guess you can scan it from far away too it it is big enough.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea. I guess our Photo Forum Lottery ticket is no longer. :-( We could have all been millionaires. Damn those cutting edge ap people!


----------



## KmH (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are some resources related to the basics of graphic design:

Graphic Design Basics - The Basics of Graphic Design

more resources: The basics of graphic design - Bing


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I love teamwork!


 
So do I. Some of my best ideas have come from brainstorming sessions. And I know my assistants love the fact that they are involved in the creative process.

But to be totally honest I have to admit that some of my worst ideas also came from those sessions when too much booze or drugs were involved :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I am going to bring that up to my designer. It will also make the cards rather expensive. But hey, you pay for uniqueness, right???


 
Right. But you could keep costs down by having 2 different cards for different uses, one of which would be a simpler cheaper one. Also, with the idea of the double card, you could do it one sided only so as to save money and it then could be used as a tent kind of display when folded.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah. It's funnier that the farthest I got was a foldover card that could contain the ring card in it. Duh!

I shared the idea with my designer, and he said it was unique and whimsical, didn't seem real thrilled, but asked if I could make a mock up.



c.cloudwalker said:


> Right. But you could keep costs down by having 2 different cards for different uses, one of which would be a simpler cheaper one. Also, with the idea of the double card, you could do it one sided only so as to save money and it then could be used as a tent kind of display when folded.


 
Designer brought that up as well. That you wouldn't necessarily want a stack of these cards in your shop, for people who already come to you, but use them for when I am out and about to hand out, and have some impact.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> have some impact.



Having some impact is an absolute necessity if you use a BC as a marketing tool/advert. One of the best one I ever saw looked like it had been splattered with coffee and people couldn't help but pick it up to look more closely. It was funny to watch but, more importantly, more than half of these people put it in their pocket after realizing the splatters were part of the design.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 17, 2011)

wow this thread took off! haha. i did not expect 5 pages. I am open to and design ideas one my have for me. It says my photos aren't ok to edit, but even then, i'm usually ok with it.

The wedding card looks really good and I think works well. I just don't know what to do when I shoot portraits, music, automitive, commercial and possibly real estate in the future. (and street photography but thats more for fun than anything)

I guess I just wanted my card to be professional (not to say yours isnt) I dont know if i want to put my e-mail on it or not in fear of having a lot of info on there. It would kind of weed out the people who aren't serious by making go to my website to atleast see my work as well as be able to find my contact info. but i might put it on there

another go at it, did i do too much?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 18, 2011)

The polaroids are not bad that way but I prefer them as before.

The green must go.

Something bothers me about the lower case of this font. I don't know why exactly but I don't like it. No caps in the web address.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 18, 2011)

I prefer it without the green.  Also, is there anyway you can simplify those polaroids by getting rid of the shading, or at least some of it?  At first glance they appear very dark.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

I would change it to PHOTOGRAPHY.  If you want to stick with photographer you should make it the same size and font as the website.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 18, 2011)

to me, it just seems like EVERYONE is "first name, last name, photography" but i didnt want to pick a name or anything because I prefer people to have some connection with me (know my name) by looking at the card.

i guess im still torn. I apologize for making a billion variations of the same thing, i just want to get this as right as possible the first go lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

But Tyler Finley Photographer to me sounds incomplete or should be separated.  Almost like first line is your name.  Second line is your position.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with schwetty. If you want to be known by name, then photographer is a title, and should be smaller.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2011)

Not embracing the green at all. :-(


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 18, 2011)

I popped back over here because my web tracker keeps showing lots of web hits stemming from this thread, so I suppose the card inadvertantly served its purpose.  I originally stopped by this forum looking for two things: 1) any actual empirical results from photographers using direct mail, and 2) information regarding potentially collaborative SEO opportunities for photography websites.  Pardon me for not having read the posts to this thread since I was last here.  While I am sure there are excellent photographers and professions in this forum, I did also notice an ample number of those with consumer DSLRs with kit lenses and websites on google page 30. Some opinions I orginally read here are respectable and defensible, even though I may not agree.  And I actually am considering "modernizing" my website (which was designed as much to appeal to search engines as to customers), even though one of the "descriptions"  was a term even Sarah Palin knows isn't actually a word.  You're welcome to say as much or little as you wish about me, my card, and my website (although I hope you don't slow the server), but I am going back to work.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh wow, my head is spinning from "empirical results" and "potentially collaborative SEO opportunities for photography websites".

I went to you website and I agree it's a bit outdated.  I haven't seen your business card.  Could you share it?


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I agree with schwetty. If you want to be known by name, then photographer is a title, and should be smaller.


 
I'm also concerned that people will type in "photography" and not "photographer".


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmm  I wish I still had my "Intro to geology text book".  I sold it during my sophmore year.  Colorado School of Mines produces a lot of geologists.  Why do geologists grow their beard?


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Hmm I wish I still had my "Intro to geology text book". I sold it during my sophmore year. Colorado School of Mines produces a lot of geologists. Why do geologists grow their beard?


 
Because they can?


----------



## TylerF (Mar 18, 2011)

totally new design. i like it. i think rounded corners would work well


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Why do geologists grow their beard?



Because the ladies love it.



Tyler, I don't hate it, but am not wowed by it. So therefore it must be acceptable?
How does it look printed?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 19, 2011)

TylerF said:


> totally new design. i like it. i think rounded corners would work well


 

This is muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better!  It's more modern, it's clear and all the bits we need to see stand out.  Not sure that rounded corners are necessary, but whatever, this is a vast improvement.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks! now i just have to make a website. quick question, would it be smart to have my website match my card sort of? in terms of colors and possibly font and background?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 20, 2011)

TylerF said:


> thanks! now i just have to make a website. quick question, would it be smart to have my website match my card sort of? in terms of colors and possibly font and background?


 It's probably not absolutely necessary, but it would be a nice touch and would be impressive to clients.  The style could be your "brand".


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 20, 2011)

TylerF said:


> thanks! now i just have to make a website. quick question, would it be smart to have my website match my card sort of? in terms of colors and possibly font and background?



I agree with Forkie, not necessary but it would be a nice touch. I'm getting new cards right now and that's what I did.


----------



## printisnotdead (Feb 6, 2012)

I would avoid having the card match the site unless you want to be changing both of them consistently. In photography and web design there are trends. What looks good now, won't look good in 1, 2 or 5 years. Leave yourself the room to move and grow with the design trends as they come up.


----------

